# CAO Gold Perfecto



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

Amazing smoke, glad I picked up the last two at the shop


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What no t- shirt? Where in Michigan?


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Looks great! It looks a little chilly out there.


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

Southgate. Downriver area, about 20 minutes south of Detroit. That was from Monday which was a little chilly. I think I took the best smoking shot too that day...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

There are a few other c-live brothers from around that area


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

Good to hear. Maybe I'll have someone to smoke with then because none of my friends are in to it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! Love that cigar! Our rep in your area, Miguel, that was his idea!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Same here all my local buds dont smoke either,


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Very nice! Love that cigar! Our rep in your area, Miguel, that was his idea!


I have met Miguel...great guy.

I am in Ferndale so not too far away from Southgate.


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding any shops that hold events too. Know of any coming up around here?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

AKlaker said:


> I'm having trouble finding any shops that hold events too. Know of any coming up around here?


Not out your way but there are always a bunch out this way.

Ever been to Stix ?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Look Under The Michigan Section Deuce Post All Upcoming Events And If You Have Questions He Knows What Is Going On In Your Area


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

I have not been to Stix yet but I do buy most of my sticks from the smokeshop right up the road next to the skate shop in that plaza. I hate that you have to be 21 to stay in and smoke at Stix, theres no reason for it. and thanks Paint, im looking for it now.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like you had a amusing time on your own!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

AKlaker said:


> I have not been to Stix yet but I do buy most of my sticks from the smokeshop right up the road next to the skate shop in that plaza. I hate that you have to be 21 to stay in and smoke at Stix, theres no reason for it. and thanks Paint, im looking for it now.


Any time if i can help bro


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice..


----------

